# GearBusters Willys Build-off!



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

With the posting of GBs Beautiful 40 Ford and the ensuing banter that followed, GB sugjested a contest...sort of, eh!

Here is a sneak-peek at my entry....in progress.....details will follow when it is painted and complete! :wave: 


The pics are intentionally fuzzy......just to keep you guessing!  

C'mon guys! get those dremels whirring, hey! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Is there a dead line...hey how can you be here and in Chat at the same time???


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Good start amigo! fuzzy pics .. I like that can I use it?


hhehehe


Coach!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

bobhch said:


> Is there a dead line...hey how can you be here and in Chat at the same time???


Joe is a master of 'pute Voodoo Bob. I did however trick him into tipping his hand tonight and posting spy photos. I now know how high the bar is!  

Cripes sake I'd better get building.  

D'oh! My Willy's is still tumbling around in the spin cycle. 

Beware the Gearbuster. Things have been awful quiet since he threw down on us!


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Build Off*

Joe,

Wow what a blow.. :freak: A willys build off. That is a great contest Huh.. Looks like you beat me to it.I was contemplating the idea but you guys have answered it for me..LOL :thumbsup: Car looks sweet . Love the skirts. :dude: 

Bill,

Laying done the blow with the 40.. That was a back burner car  
Had to get some of the big daddy stuff first before I finished the sled.
Willys on spin cycle..HHmm Better get stompin because looks like Joez got a head start on us..LOL

Heres a ? for you guys. The contest. 
1: Willys body. AW,Resin,Tjet,or anything thats a Willys.
No holds barded. Cut,chop,slam,melt, or whatever you can dream up. As long as it started a Willys :thumbsup: 
2: Deadline. What do you guys think. 2 weeks? 3 weeks? Want to give everyone a chance and some time..
The prize:What do you mean prize..LOL I was thinkin for PINKS..
Just kiddin. "To Be Announced"
I will wait to see your input and I will start a new thread for the pics and contest rules. So what ya say. Want a build off. It will be 
"THE HT WILLYS BUILDOFF" :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*On yer mark-getset-go!*

All good by me Steve! Sounds like Joe should be disqualified to me, as he redlighted by starting before an official green flag!

Me too I rekon, cuz after seein' Joe's massive head start and classic styling; I beat feet to slotland after chat and didnt comeout 'til 2:00 am. Didnt have a single idea in my head but finally managed to come up with a chassis set up and body that may work. :thumbsup 

Ironically my Willy's body graciously came from Joez in a shipment of culls slated for the smelter. It were too nice to run through the chipper. So I set it aside for someday. Looks like someday is upon me now! 

Speaking of chippers, Coach is rumored to be up to sumthin', and we know that Bobzilla is gonna whip out that that gorgeous metallic copper Willy's he's been teasin' us with.  

C'mon everyone jump in and show us your Willys.  LMAO


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

"speaking of chippers, Coach is rumored to be up to sumthin',"

Not me, perfectly innocent.....now if you will excuse me I have to go pour some sillycone....

Coach


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Game on!!!!!!!!!*

Bill what copper Willy? lol Oooooh I am thinking Purple Willy's truck with some Godzilla chow in the back *snicker, snicker* Yeah that's all I'm doing.

Purple Hobby Talk people Willy's eater....One eyed, one horned....yeah baby!

Purple can be painted & this truck is going to see some serious changes for sure.  Game on!!!!!!!




























Willys rock and can't wait to see a bunch of them all done up. Been running these and need to do some work to the Pro Streeter still Bill.

Bob....zilla


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

What would a Willys contest be without me? LOL! I am in too.

If anyone needs any ideas here is my Willys website

http://hometown.aol.com/mastersoftoys/

and www.gassermadness.com for more good stuff.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Some great lookers guys. Bob, where'd you hijack that backend from for the purple Willys pickup? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Lets get it on.*

Sounds like a game plan to me. I will start a thread tommorrow for pics of the cars.
Bill, I agree. Joe red lite. Thats a DQ..LMAO Just kiddin. 

All who wants to build can build.. Lets put a limit on the # of cars I think.
Put your best foot foward and post the best you have. 1 per builder I think would be fair..I will look for a fair judge of the cars when ended.. No one will know who.. Could it be..NNnaaaa.
Last week Chat of July I think will be fair. Thats roughly 3 weeks to build a wild off the wall WILLYS. :thumbsup: 
Prize for the best.....could be built,wildest,or paint maybe... To be announced.. I have a surprise for a couple.
Will announce at a later date..  
So start buildin your Willys. and no you don't get extra points for being Mr Willys..LOL Be it mild,wild, or just plain old stock .. whatever you bring is fine..

So..." Lets Get It On".. :tongue: No let see. should I... Sorry no peekin..


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*custom decal call out???? anyone???*



roadrner said:


> Some great lookers guys. Bob, where'd you hijack that backend from for the purple Willys pickup? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


roadrner, 

Bruce Gavin (aka Bad Dog before and is now BnBgoodies) is the resinator man behind it. I have a red, black & white version in the wings also for future Willy's Truck-o-Rama dama ding dong customizing.

PM me if you need one of my spares roadrner since you asked first. I am an easy trader. Would just like some old school body that I could really bite my teeth into.

Have lots of BnBgoodies stuff waiting patiently in little clear baggies. Just saw a 33 Delivery from link above (mrwillysgasser) that has my name all over it (Custom ho scale bobhch decals now needed in white and gold for door decals). Gloss red for the chopped 33 version makes perfect sense to me. This thread is going to make me end up in the little Willy, Willy poor house. lol










Seriously is there anyone that would make me a custom Old School look "bobhch" (kinda like fancy script?) water slide decal. Trade or money just send me a PM. Would like to get a bunch???? How much???? 










Bob...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*If I'm not mistaken...*

Bob... aren't those speed holes on your Willys? :thumbsup: nd


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

tjd241 said:


> Bob... aren't those speed holes on your Willys? :thumbsup: nd


Yep and was all eye to drill bit free handed. If one hole was off this was going to become an instant smash stress remover pancake. Need to paint the front post behind the middle hole black to make it look better. Just not sure what is going to happen to this Willy's. Need to cut the front axle threads down smooth to front rims.

Thinking that the hood scoop needs to come off and have some thing put in its place. Why didn't I think of that before paint? Dough! This needs some thing more but not sure what. Wait wheelie bars in rear! No stripes, no flames or scallops, no numbers....what else can I do. Some sponsor water slide decals up front? A car name on door?

Anyone have a picture that can give me an idea???

Bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Here's my entry. :tongue:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I won't win any prices, but I may git my butt moving and start chopping and painting


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Top Secret Willy (hey don't look)*

Needs a chop top, woman driver and......wait why am I telling you guys any of this?










Realy done alot on this so far (found interior for it) that's alot right?

Bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Here's an update!


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

*Slow down Bill*

Whoa Bill, you are moving at the speed of light on that one. Very, very subtle customizing - so skillfully done it's not immediately obvious at all LOL


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*My Apologies Jeff*

I mis-spoke previously Jeff! I'm pretty certain THIS IS YOUR WILLY'S. I set it aside cuz it was too nice to melt down. Two weeks later GB threw down the gauntlet on the Willy's build-off. The gang really came through on my plea for scrap and I've recieved over 75 scrap bodies as of late, and I'm already losing track of who sent what. Fortunately Joez set me straight when we were gabbin' on Saturday.  

So What? Ya didnt like the previous translucent Willy's with the white background pic either? ...and Yes there is one subtle clue in the last photo. 

Yeah the Willy's counter espionage vaseline photos are driving me nuts. Joe set the tone with his first batch of spy pics from the land of Fuzz. Contrary to the vintage Penthouse pics some good progress is being made!  

I'll be in the final body work stages tonight and ready to spray in a day or three. Dunno how long I can stand this. :freak:


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Thrown the Axe..*

Gauntlet... Naw Bill, I like to throw Axes..They are a little lighter..LOL
Looks like evryone is gettin a head start on me.. Better get a hakin.. :freak: 

I like the idea of seeing what creations will come out of a car that is usually seen as a Gasser. So why not it be a contest of contests.. :thumbsup: 
Im like a kid going to the candy store. Can't wait to get there.. :tongue:

I have been kickin around an idea for an extra added kick to the contest.. How does best overall Willys grab everyone?? 
And lift the limit and go all force of how many you want to enter.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*My Willys Woody entry*

:wave: This is my Willys entry.It is a resincast that was molded off of my own prototype.The prototype was made by morphing a HW '40 Ford Woody & A JL pink Willys. Notice I kept the original rear wheely bars & tailights & licence plate.Car is in a long wheelbase with 3R wheels on T-jet 500 chassis.It is painted in '50 's shell pink with resincast Aurora surf boards.

Neal :dude:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Surfin' USA!*

Ha! Neal, I knew some one or something will crawl out of the "woodwork" eventually.

The only thing missing is the beach, a bonfire, cold beers, and the yellow polka-dot bikini. Too cool man! 

"We're waxin up our surfboards"...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Neal,

I recognize that HW woody...that is Far Out Man! What an idea. Now I realy gotta get to choppin'. Some Zzzzzz that is. Goodnight. 

Hey can that body be purchased in resin??? If so PM me with the info please or just post it here?  

Now I have my body picked out and the interior is found. I moved it around today once....busy man...busy, busy, busy.

Bob...zilla


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

In keepin with the Dragula theme that is my life..anyone thought of doing a Willy's hearse??Nice way to be sent to lay!!!!
DRAGula


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*A Hearse Willys ?*



Dragula said:


> In keepin with the Dragula theme that is my life..anyone thought of doing a Willy's hearse??Nice way to be sent to lay!!!!
> DRAGula


 Boss9 did a Lincoln Hearse that was based on my '41 Lincoln Woody so there is no reason why a Willys Woody cannot be converted the same way.


Neal :dude:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Pumpkin Jack*

Well I got rollin' right after chat last week and cranked out a chassis to get the BS out of the way so I could start hackin'. I stayed with the gasser theme... somewhat.  

I managed to cram some tall tires on a rear drop axle, but left the fronts in the stock position for a more agressive stance. The wheels are AFX semi's that have been de-hubbed and narrowed. The fronts have the inside rim edge beveled for pickup clearance. The goal was to keep the meat under the skin. Slotech shoes and front o-rings were required to make the rear drop work with the stock front axle height. 

The lid is mashed about as far as you can and still keep the double rear windows without to much fuss and maintain a workable door seam. The rear winders were corrected at this time cuz the factory made them look like goofy Mr Spock eyebrows (not level). :freak: 

After things sat for a day I whipped out my knife and deleted the meatloaf pan hood scoop and the license plate bracket. While I was at it I punched it in the mouth and deleted the grill. 

Some where in the way back, Dragula did an orange Willy's that tripped my trigger. Both the inside and outside of this body were glazed in AFX orange. Trying to do body work on a translucent shell was aggrevating so I elected to get some color down early to show me the way.

Been working on pipes latley for the Deuces. The pictured set was a vetoed Deuce experiment but sorta fit the Willy's for mock up purposes. They were reconstructed tonight to gain some track clearance and are still touch and go. It's gonna be close. They're made from the usual Plastruct macaroni stuff. :thumbsup: 

Hood scoop is a Lola T-330 and hasnt been cleaned of it's gahstly mold lines yet. Gonna cut & fit some windows tomorrow, try to make the pipes work and plot some strategy on a handful of other little mods. I still got a coupla weeks! :tongue:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Bob, how do we say that...?.....oh, I remember. "Bill wins!" (I just tossed my willys bod into the E-box. I think I used up my brain cell on the C-cab.) How the heck can a guy compete with that, yeah?! 
Another Bill-rod coming along nicely. :thumbsup:


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*slam-Bam-thank you -mam*

Bill,

Ok this is a Willys build off. Not a chop/how low can you go contest. :thumbsup: Thats a cool willys there Bill,

Joe,
You can compete with that. I will distract him and you drop the Hammer :devil:  Just kiddin.. Bill


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

gear buster said:


> Bill,
> 
> Ok this is a Willys build off. Not a chop/how low can you go contest. :thumbsup: Thats a cool willys there Bill,
> 
> ...



I was wondering who had my hammer...Thought maybe I tossed it at a deadhorse...LOl.. Ya comone Joe So Bill will be the goo out of us..We do have to keep him honest.. and ya never Know Boss may enter and you know he is going to get votes so maybe we can win on the sympathy split votes.


Dave been a molding and grinding..


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Okay...*

Since we're all "tipping our hands" a little bit (spy photos and whatnot), I feel I can't sand-bag you guys anymore. Here's how my Willys is progressing. I'm gonna try some Milliput for some of the bodywork (first time using it). I still have a few minor details to hash out, but it's really coming along eh?. Do you think the fenders and running boards are too much?? I don't want it to look too cluttered. I kinda like them. I've got a feeling that this is gonna be one mean machine !! nuther D.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Just read all these post...RALMAO This is so much fun to see all of us joking and jabbing each other. 

A Willys hearse would be super sick (that is a good thing) DRAGula!!!!!!!!!! 

Yeah that is cool to build a Willys from the frame up. I would just enter it like that Dave.  

Have a new twist on Bills goooooo. Gonna try using Nueclear waste for the Hy-Pro-Glow look.










Bob...zilla

Game on!!


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Nuther Dave, I love the concept. Driver goes into the spin cycle when you give it the gas? If he had a beanie you'd either lift or downforce.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Yeah...*

It's almost there. Just gotta fill in a couple details. thanks for looking. nd


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Am I just seeing things?*

ND,
Much like Jeff, I think a dramamine injection system for the driver maybe in order.

The contest rules didnt specify which Willy's exactly. My guess here is an "Overland".


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nor...*

did it really specify how much of a Willys either! Sometimes it's not about what you add... it's all about what you take away.  nd

BTW: You think Joe could cast _this_ one? Just in case anybody wants a re-pop.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Bill...*



Bill Hall said:


> Here's my entry. :tongue:


What are you going to name it?









Casper?

Scott...


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Willys Base*

Just has to be based on a willys..LOL
That will do just fine.. :thumbsup: 
I like the humor this contest brang out. Really good to see all havin fun with the hobby.
Will update post on Saturday. Be watchin. This is gone to be great..


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Boy, that Bill is hell with a file and the devil with a dremel, yeah?! (someday, I will get a chop to look that good!)

Bobs truck is spreading nuke-waste and it got all over 'Nutherdaves ride and melted it away! (If I were you, ND, I would sue! LOL) Atleast the driver looks ok, eh?!

Really, ND. I think you have the whole hotrod concept backwards. You have been watching those historical B'ville salt races inside out again, haven't you! The Body stays ON and the fenders come OFF! Say it with me now. Body-ON, Fenders-OFF! Now theres a good chap! 

Looking good, guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Joe,

Body On, Fenders Off....ha,ha,ha....This is fun! 

Bob...(please don't sue!)zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

noddaz said:


> What are you going to name it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Scott, At the time of that post I was actually thinkin' "Got Milk".

Check out the more recent pic on page 2,#27. The white was makin me bug eyed, so "Pumpkin Jack" was born. Sounded like a gasser name at the time.
At least now I can see what I'm doin'. :freak:


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Call the police*

Seems everyone else is giving little willys insights. Thought I would do the same instead of hanging it all out at once.
Here is what I got so far. Measured the top for the infamous gunslit winders, tunneled the hood for a big blower, :thumbsup: trimmed the fenderwells for more clearence. This is going to be a wild willys so to speak.
So I headed over to the custom shop to snap some pics of it today.
When I got there I turned the corner at the shop and.....
Well you be the judge. I think it was a conspiracy to the willys contest.
The reason I am thinking toward that is as I was turning the corner a Blue VW Bug was seen leaving the scene of the crime behind a box van. The sight of the willys was enough to make you say#@*&^(%. so to speak. :freak: 
Do anybody have the number to the Willys restoration store?  
Any information on this crime call 1-800-willy- wonka


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Not my entry...*

An old Willys from my fleet. The naked mole rat (for Bob). nd


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Somebody is in for a world of hurt when GB gets through with them, hey! Keep a tyre-iron handy, GB! You never know when you will see that bug come squealing around a corner! Get'm once for me too! I LIKED that willys! (have you made a report to your local track-side police yet?) You aren't trying to beg out of your own contest, now, are you, GB?! 




'NutherDave, I remember that gritty Willys! Man-o-man, I can almost hear it rumble!
Timeless classic style, mate! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*A possible design avenue for my entry. hmmmm...*

Cap'n Willy's Wind Wagon ! ! .... no? nd


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*No Blood - No Foul!*



gear buster said:


> Seems everyone else is giving little willys insights. Thought I would do the same instead of hanging it all out at once.
> Here is what I got so far. Measured the top for the infamous gunslit winders, tunneled the hood for a big blower, :thumbsup: trimmed the fenderwells for more clearence. This is going to be a wild willys so to speak.
> So I headed over to the custom shop to snap some pics of it today.
> When I got there I turned the corner at the shop and.....
> ...


Prove it! Unless you got a positive ID, ya got bubkus! BTW anybody wanna buy some luke warm Willy's parts cheap? :tongue: 

Looks great Steve. Cant wait to see the chop! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*'Nuther Shovelin'*

Peaking from behind the little trawlers stern is ND's entry! No wait! It's just another bag of sand in a wall of smoke and mirrors.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

tjd241 said:


> An old Willys from my fleet. The naked mole rat (for Bob). nd


 Hey nd,

That's the after car to the one in your Galery pic. I wanna race it man. *grabs for the controler but, can't quite reach.....ooooh* that is nice!

Bob...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Got Willys?*

Check this out....

http://cgi.ebay.com/MODEL-MOTORING-...20QQihZ005QQcategoryZ2618QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


nuther D


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*That is a lot..*



tjd241 said:


> Check this out....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MODEL-MOTORING-100-NEW-WILLYS-HO-SLOT-CAR-BODIES_W0QQitemZ150140540220QQihZ005QQcategoryZ2618QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...


That is a lot of Willys...  

scott


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Better?*

http://cgi.ebay.com/MODEL-MOTORING-...89QQihZ005QQcategoryZ2618QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

nuther D


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I was tempted to snag a lot of 100, but being that they are always on fleabay, along with his lots of 10, you really wouldn't be able to get rid of any.

100 cars= $3.99 each

10 cars= $4.99 each


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I used to have a 49 and 51 Willys Pickups waaaaay back when. My Dad decided that my runner 49 wasn't going to get me back and forth to technical shool very well as it topped out at 55 mph with a 289 Ford and original rear gears. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Will...tegoryZ10076QQihZ015QQitemZ250141170723QQrdZ1

I ended up with a 74 International "Binder" pickup that my Dad and Grandfather fixed up and painted for me. It was nice but, WOW! Chech out this Willys. Coulda shoulda.....Oh Dang it.

Bob...zilla


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Hmmm. Maybe I'll have to get in on this. Doing a test pic. please disregaurd for contest.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Houston...*

we have Yoder.  

nd


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nuther Shovelin*



Bill Hall said:


> ...another bag of sand



Indeed !


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

My Willy's collection


http://s103.photobucket.com/albums/...ms/?action=view&current=wilyslefthoodopen.jpg

http://s103.photobucket.com/albums/.../?action=view&current=BLUESTONECOOKWILLYS.jpg

http://s103.photobucket.com/albums/...s/?action=view&current=BLKSTONECOOKWILLYS.jpg


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bob....zilla,
You need to hook up with Joez and see if he can cast that truck for a few of us untalented ones.  Lot of great lookers guys! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

roadrner said:


> Bob....zilla,
> You need to hook up with Joez and see if he can cast that truck for a few of us untalented ones.  Lot of great lookers guys! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


roadrner,

Send a PM to Dragula...he did it already. Well not my 4 X 4 version...but,improved the original Willys alot! I am down to 2 extra Willys Pickup bodies now.

I think that with the modifications made to my 4 x4 version...would have to take it apart and cast from it....Hmmmmm NO WAY!

Bills Gooop made it all possible. That and Styrene. Maybe I will make another one for the casting. We shall see. I have another idea for a build after this Willys thing is over. Dodge...oooooh heck be right back with picture of the 1/24 diecast that is my inspiration to take yet another Bruce Gavin (BnBgoodies) body and transform it into a piece of art.

Insert picture here:



















Not this exact paint job but, simular. Also a yellow version made into a Mooneyes themed Surf truck. Gonna put Mooneyes on a couple of surf boards and strap them down in some kind of rear holding device fashion.

Bob....zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Pipe bender*

Been playing with pipes lately. Buster's build-off afforded an oppurtunity to keep experimenting. Plastruct macaroni is very easy to work with. Easy to bend and retains it's shape especially after the glue has cured. Any wierdness can be corrected with a little heat or re-softening with Testors.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*neat ideas*

Bill,

I like it.. This build off is really bringin out some wild ideas from the woodwork.

Joe must be up to sometin....Awful quiet over there :wave: 

All the willys poppin up look great guys. Some very neat stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bill Hall said:


> Been playing with pipes lately. Buster's build-off afforded an oppurtunity to keep experimenting. Plastruct macaroni is very easy to work with. Easy to bend and retains it's shape especially after the glue has cured. Any wierdness can be corrected with a little heat or re-softening with Testors.


Bill,
Great looking headers, what's the tubing size? Thanks, Dave


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

roadrner said:


> Bill,
> Great looking headers, what's the tubing size? Thanks, Dave


Thanks Dave. The pipes are #221-3/64". The collectors are #224-1/8".
The collectors are kinda large looking, but that's the smallest size I could cram the pipes into...barely. Hope to move down a size now that I've got things sorta fingered out. They are comically robust. I would like to be able to put some taper in the collector and have it flare out towards the tips. 

Steve, Mic's recent and nifty modified put the bug in my head for pipes. I really liked the look. Coming up with pipes is always a pain and in killing die casts or what have you; Ya dont always get 'zactly what you need and most times they need to be modified or butchered to suit anyway. Often they are way too cartoonish for my liking as well. Seemed like building from sticks like a 1:1 exhaust shop might be the ticket.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

gear buster said:


> Bill,
> 
> I like it.. This build off is really bringin out some wild ideas from the woodwork.
> 
> ...



*tap tap tap, BrrrRRRRVVVVVVvvvvvP* *tink tink tink tink tink* *verp verp verp* *bunka Bunka BUnka BUNka BUNKa BUNKA THWAK! @*%&^#%!!!!!  *tap tap tap*


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Pipes!!!*



Bill Hall said:


> Been playing with pipes lately. Buster's build-off afforded an oppurtunity to keep experimenting. Plastruct macaroni is very easy to work with. Easy to bend and retains it's shape especially after the glue has cured. Any wierdness can be corrected with a little heat or re-softening with Testors.


Nice job there...

Scott


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

joez870 said:


> *tap tap tap, BrrrRRRRVVVVVVvvvvvP* *tink tink tink tink tink* *verp verp verp* *bunka Bunka BUnka BUNka BUNKa BUNKA *THWAK!*  @*%&^#%!!!!!  *tap tap tap*


I take it the " THWAK! " was a finger and not the Willys Joe ??  nd


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

joez870 said:


> *tap tap tap, BrrrRRRRVVVVVVvvvvvP* *tink tink tink tink tink* *verp verp verp* *bunka Bunka BUnka BUNka BUNKa BUNKA THWAK! @*%&^#%!!!!!  *tap tap tap*


GO JOE!lol











Bob...zilla


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Gassers ay NHRA Hot Rod Reunion*

Here is a pic of a row of Gassers at the 2007 NHRA Hot Rod Reunion held at National Trail Raceway in OHIO (which BTW has more drag racers per capita then ANY other state!)










I stood there for about 20 minutes trying to get as few people in the shot as possible. I did get closer shots of all of them.

BTW - if anyone wants a disc with over 400 pics of the event, LMK. $5.00 + shipping.

Marty


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Flush Mount*

Eyes are now permanently damaged. :freak:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Eyes are now permanently damaged. :freak:


*etch etch, file file file, fit, file file file file, fit, file file file ......*sweat*. file file file file, fit, file file file.......


I had to look twice that they weren't cast, mate! They look great, hey! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks Joe! Probably took 3 or 4 hours to do the full set. A little faster now that I have things figured out. I've got some files with one blank edge. The pattern is scored with a sharpened sewing pin. Helps to hold the bits up to the light occasionally while filing.

Depth is cut first to within half a mm of the score line with the blank side of the file to the score line, then flip the file over so the depth is no longer cut away as you aproach the line. Ya gotta pay attention that the blank side of the file is where it's supposed to be, IE NOT CUTTING. D'Oh!

Polishing is the next hurdle.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*hmmm*



joez870 said:


> *etch etch, file file file, fit, file file file file, fit, file file file ......*sweat*. file file file file, fit, file file file:


...now he's getting a manicure? nd


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Sure 'Nuther, Then I spray my nails with standard green! LOL.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*manacure*

Joe,

Didn't know you broke a nail on the willys. 

Bill,

Green???? Must be the name of your willys.. "Green with envy" or is it what you got for the luke warm willys parts??  
Those pipes look super cool. Going to be a hot willys.. :thumbsup: 

Seems everybody is gettin a super head start on me. Great lookin willys everyone is buildin. :thumbsup: 
Hope to post a glimpse of the project tonight.  

Mine is in final stages for paint. Been draggin my feet puttin all the time in a 1:1 project. Now on back and rollin along. going to be cuttin it close. :freak:
"The chop took some thinking"


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

gear buster said:


> *snip*
> 
> "The chop took some thinking"


Another one??? awwe dang!


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*This ones for you Joe*

Yep Joe another one..LOL
Did you ever wonder what a Willys would look like when it collides with a Mustang Fastback..
Wanta see... :devil: 
In the last stage before paint.Slam bam..and how low can you go..Call it the scrapper...
A little blured. Took it with the phone. Had to call it in..  :roll:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

that is sweet gearbuster!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*That...*

is some pretty wiley willy work GB. Very slick indeed. My efforts are totally bootleg compared to this!!!!  nd


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Awww carp! I'm throwing mine back

Sheesh!


----------



## skrcustoms (May 15, 2007)

Sweet looking ride GB. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Awww carp! I'm throwing mine back
> 
> Sheesh!


Oh-NO you don't, mate! If I am not allowed to toss my willys into the E-box, you sure as heck ain't allowed to either, hey!

You gotta suck it it up like the rest of us poor wanna-be slot-hackers. How does it feel, eh?! 

GB, so sweet. Got me rethinking my roof-line now. (Looks an awful lot like my Mo-Jo, yeah?! :thumbsup:


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Willy make it*

Thanks guys..Just another day at the grind..LOL

Bill,
no need to throw it back. You and Joez willys gave me the idea for the racked chop. You the chop and got me thinkin on Joez skirts.. "No pun tended Joe".. :freak: 

Tjd,

you build some pretty cool stuff. All the customs I look at the same.Some might have more work done than others, some might be painted wilder, but all in all its the coolest in my eyes that attracts more attention. If it looks wild but has a bad paint,  You get the picture.. :thumbsup: 

Thanks SKR. It will be lean and clean..  Stay tuned for the finally..

Joez,
That sedan would look sweet settin in my garage. Need a chop.. That would look super cool with a sweepin chop rollin right into the trunk area and a slight rake drop to the front. Set it on the ground with some piker skirts,4 inch whites and go to town.. :dude:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

gear buster said:


> Joez,
> That sedan would look sweet settin in my garage. Need a chop.. That would look super cool with a sweepin chop rollin right into the trunk area and a slight rake drop to the front. Set it on the ground with some piker skirts,4 inch whites and go to town.. :dude:




NEEDS a chop, GB??? It sits just how I like it with the 4" chop it already has! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Top Secret: bob...zilla 7-28-2007 Hint: Willys' based. That's all I'm sayin'!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Tick tock*

Gettin close. :thumbsup: 

Just gotta screw up the final details!  

Already crashed it! :tongue:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey Bill wanna trade Willys....this is a one chance offer right now! Let me know. lol

joez, I'm with gear buster. Can we just take turns driving your 1/1 ride on the weekends? Me first!  










Yeah I got Bling Baby! Decals too..... :tongue: 

Bob...zilla


----------



## jas (Apr 7, 2006)

*time to go*

Hi,

As said would do in initial post, have deleted the Willys.

Strangely, seems to have stopped after last posting . . .

Hopefully HT members will now continue with the thread by posting.

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Truely a work of art, Jas! :thumbsup: Thanks so much for sharing the blow-by-blow!


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Not low enough*

Joe,

Chop..Chop..Chop. The lower the better. When you need a sunroof to drive it's low enough.. LOl 
Just kiddin'. looks great. Can't wait to see it finished :thumbsup: 

Nice lookin work jas. Love the chassis build up


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Un-freakin-believable!*

Why am I not surprised? Another signature Jas build. Call it what you will, you sir, set the bar.

LMAO, an English wheel? :freak: 

I'm agog, as usual! :thumbsup:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Awsome job jas!!!


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Jas, inspiring work! And the generous use of 3 syllable words too! If I could be so indulgent as to request a photographic record of the hand-crafted implements, concoctions and contraptions..... aw, shucks, can you shoot me a picture of the tools? I'd like to see what your homemade English wheel looks like! Wanted to do a little micro metal work, since I don't know how to do full-size metal work either this might help!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

jas,

I love that 1/32 car. You paint em" also...me to...some people only work in plastic around here. They think they are better than us...lol RALMAO...Just kidding Bill Hall...You know that you are the Plastic Master. I some day will be trying more of your goo tactics...

jas...if you have not seen Bills goo glue yet...check out some other threads around here. This stuff dries hard like plastic and works better than anything else for holding parts in place. Like owning your own toy store almost. Dries plastic hard...glue can't do that.....Boooooooooooooooo glue....he,he,he

Nice ride and post more pics here anytime jas, Bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Aw shucks Bob, yer makin me blush.  

I owe it all to Mike Vitale. His book provided the foundation for the weird science here at Model Murdering.

Me ? Really I'm just lazy. Hate body work, and detest slobbering CA, gel, and fillers around. It's just way easier to work in the same material as the body your killin ... er ... I mean fillin'.  

Tee hee, now your hooked 'zilla. Easy idin' it? :thumbsup:


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Last details*

Bill,

Wanted to give you a look before the last details are added.Since you share your photos of the paint and all through the build. I am going to share a 1 time shot since paint.  
Better pics for post.I am going to throw in a good one. I have been thinkin and since I am the contest my Willys not be judged. Don't seem fair I am sponsoring and entering also. So here she is.. Enjoy.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Bull-arky! A win is a win.*



gear buster said:


> snip*... I have been thinkin and since I am the contest my Willys not be judged. Don't seem fair I am sponsoring and entering also. So here she is.. Enjoy.


Fat chance Steve! Too late to get magnanimous my friend. I say let the chips fall where they may. You'll be judged or flogged by your peers either way, so ya might just as well stay in the game. :wave: 

If ya do win, there'll be no appearance of impropriety. So what! Just award the runners up. :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Fat chance Steve! Too late to get magnanimous my friend. I say let the chips fall where they may. You'll be judged or flogged by your peers either way, so ya might just as well stay in the game. :wave:
> 
> If ya do win, there'll be no appearance of impropriety. So what! Just award the runners up. :thumbsup:


 I agree, mate! :thumbsup: None of us are allowed to wuss-out for whatever reason! :wave:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

joez870 said:


> I agree, mate! :thumbsup: None of us are allowed to wuss-out for whatever reason! :wave:



Can I wuss out because I wound up building a Ford instead?


Coach!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

coach61 said:


> Can I wuss out because I wound up building a Ford instead?
> 
> 
> Coach!


Shh...don't tell anyone it is a ford! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*That aint no Dorf*



coach61 said:


> Can I wuss out because I wound up building a Ford instead?
> Coach!


I see "Ford" "Wheelies" listed on the bay all the time.  

So your entry would seem appropriate to me. :thumbsup: 

So the answer to that Coach is no, nyet, nadda! ... Run what ya brung and post what ya built ... 

Besides I checked your sight so I know the only thing longer than the front end on your Willy's is your own nose and this whopper yer tellin' ... Pinocchio!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> I see "Ford" "Wheelies" listed on the bay all the time.
> 
> So your entry would seem appropriate to me. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...



Me Mislead? Never? a Few people in this world I think should be lead off a short bridge but mislead? naver.. HAR!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*drag this*

Ok this will be item CPP 113 in the auction also.. I have to replace the motor as I stripped something in testing today oppps.... But her she is.. what started as Little Joe became Lady Ho II Lil Joe has a bit more work to do so ....Motor Body are all resin casts. Motor was origiangly from a hot wheels and way too heavy so used it to design this one, Body was a old one cut in front of the front sill Styrene extension wrapped in resin then made a resin mold of it and cast this finished product.. Grey undercoat darkened the Candy Apple Red more then I would have liked but no time to redo with a white undercoat...but ....


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*No me no wuss out..*

Ok..Ok..Ok... I won't wuss out..LOL
If I do win by a far chance I will donate it to the runner up. :thumbsup: 

Coach, 
I guess Bill and Ed are saying that a ford is Ok.Just change the Hubcaps.No one will know..But Pinochio.. Now that stretchin it a little isn't it..LOL
The car from this buildoff will be donated to Coaches charity auction after the contest.

Well Bill..I guess I will stay..Just tried reverse and it still went foward..
:tongue: 
Final touches to the Willys going on tonight.. Boy the sweats a rollin ..Cuttin it close.. :freak:

Bill,
Stealin parts from your wifes volvo for your willys..You should be ashamed.. :devil: LOL

VJ is wussin out....LMAO Post it VJ. It don't cost a thing.... :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I already did post my willy's... it was weak in comparison.

I'll enter the blue Cooks willy's... I don't have any others that are worthy. 
Some VERY inspired entries!

hey, we all have our strenghs, mine don't appear to be willy's. 

I'll put up one of my cheetahs or red wagons against any and all takers though!

hehehehehe


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Just shot the final coat of color on my Wile-Eeees......
Should be a good showdown against my RoadRunner!
Just can't find my derned acme decals and it is torquing me off! 
I may have to post it sans decals, eh, but I will keep looking!


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*any and all takers*

VJ,

You have me thinkin for an end of 2007 contets..
How does a" King Of Custom " sound to ya?? I have been throwin it around for awhile..
Its a little dented by now.. But it just might be a go later on seeing the turn out for the Willys.. :thumbsup: 
Rules: There are no rules..It will be HO, 1/24th and 1/32nd Im thinkin..
Build as wild as you want ,anything you want. :roll: 
3 classes.. 1 for each of the scales. Then each best from the classes go head to head for" Custom Of The Year".. That way it gives everyone in slots a chance for builder of the year.. :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

King of Cutoms? sounds cool.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

gear buster said:


> Ok..Ok..Ok... I won't wuss out..LOL
> If I do win by a far chance I will donate it to the runner up. :thumbsup:
> 
> Coach,
> ...


Tick tock you guys! LOL there's still plenty of time.

Buster: Try flipin the selector input bracket on the tranny. Snicker. LDRNP! Seen it more than once! :freak: 

Got a great WB/Looney Toon mental picture of Joez tearing the bat cave apart to find his decals...Tee Hee

Robi dont mind me stealin parts from the family truckster... She does however mind when I spin the fuel filters on kitchen can-opener. D'Oh!

VJ's got so many cars he doesnt even remember the bitchin', black old, school vert Willy's he did a few months back!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*So sorry Uncle Albert...but the kettle's on the boil and we're so easily called away*



Bill Hall said:


> Tick tock you guys! LOL there's still plenty of time.


Well here it is already... St. Willys Eve, and I am afraid I cannot finish what I started. Sorry guys... I just didn't think that I'd have so many obstacles to hop over to get this Willys finished. :freak: ... Been away from home for a week now and away from the workbench too. I have decided to donate my current project to Duke Dave's auction in August. It *WILL* be finished by then. I just can't finish this one on the fly. I salute you guys who have managed to get theirs done (you ALL rock). These are some FINE looking customs and I will enjoy casting my vote for as many as I'm allowed. I will not be back at mine until Thursday night. Maybe back in the house tomorrow if the floors are dry, but I have to put the danged house back together and move the Chedmeister (old triple toes) back home too. HOWEVER, ya know... I may have one more small shovel of "nuther" I can heave into the mix. I have an oldie that is (in spirit) a Willys custom... if I can find it... and if I can get back into the house tomorrow without ruining the freshly finished floor! It might not even pass the tech inspection, but I'll leave that to you all to decide.  ...I love this kind of stuff... Can't wait to see all the pics!!! 

nuther dave


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

gear buster...like your idea about the 2007 year end anything goes. I would like to build a 1/32 and a ho....is that possible?

Nice pics here so far...this contest rocks! Now I can work on my track layout....yeah baby! 

bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Great idea Steve!

A no holds barred, end of year custom "Free for All" sounds like just the ticket.

I'm starting tonight!

Yoder: Your Mudskipper is too cool and well out side of the box. It's what makes HT great. Open minded and free wheeling :thumbsup: 

Joe: I'm amazed at how you crammed that motor in and still got the hood to close. I'm curious how deep you had to go into the bag of tricks to bring the tail down. That's a drastic change. Looks like she's draggin butt now! :tongue: 

Coach: I cant believe what you went through to put your dragster together. You have the patience of four men. I like the darker shade of Candy!


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*love all*

Where to start..

Yoder: Love the different approach to a willys.That would be a pleaser at any mud run.  

Joez: The colors gets my thumbs up. You hit the old school look right on the head. :freak: Good thing the motor isn't a big block. :drunk: 

Coach:
How hot did you heat up the Willys to stretch it that far??
That gives a new meaning to winning by a nose.  

Bill,

The chop is wild but those pipes are insane Lookin. I hope they hold up when you fire up the alky hol Hemi..  The color is reminded me of "Charlie Brown." waitin for the great pumkin...LOL Just jivin. Great looker. :thumbsup: 

I thought that would be a great end of the year blowout. Lots of time to think of good cars. Build all you want no rules. Build 1 of each..I have to ask the better half for a raise on my spending cash now.. :tongue: 

Good luck to all and great builds I have seen so far.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Slashed and Mashed*

Awesome build Steve! 

Great chassis cram and a lower than a mudpuddle stance.  

Looks like it scoots just sittin' there! :thumbsup:


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*I hit a turtle*

Bill,

So low I deshelled a Turtle on the way to the show..LOL

To all willys builders and HT : 
I will put up a vote poll in the Morning for the Judgin to begin. :thumbsup: 
It will give some a few more to get posted. Good luck to all.. You sure have some wild ideas for willys..


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I Dug and dug and I did find "another" to enter...*



tjd241 said:


> I may have one more small shovel of "nuther" I can heave into the mix.


... Unfortunately, now I've lost my shovel!!! (now I can't find the infernal *CAMERA CORD ! ! ! * (among other things) :freak: Did an 11th hour photo shoot just to realize I had no way to download them... sigh!  

Be that as it may, I am *STILL* totally stoked to see all of the Willys and cast a vote. 

nice work everybody.... nd


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Innovation where you find it*



gear buster said:


> Bill,
> 
> So low I deshelled a Turtle on the way to the show.....


MMMMM Turtle soup! 

If ya ran over a herd a turtles you could make Fintstone hubcaps from the shells and a hood soup...er ... scoop.

Oh great! Another custom idea. This board is a dangerous place... be very afraid!


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Turtles*

Bill,

Custom Turtles...HHmmm Don't know how well they would handle but would take a wall shot pretty well..LOL

The custom idea would be great but I would have a hard time buildin with no fin..d..ers left... I love snappers..


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Really Steve! Sone day I'm gonna try and do Barney Rubbles "Dug Out" roadster for a warm up and perhaps figure out a way to adapt the Zoomboni track cleaner for a steamroller wheel, big a$$ stone age convertible like Fred had.

There's a lot of really bad cartoon cars out there so maybe I can add two more!


----------



## jas (Apr 7, 2006)

*Posts answered . . .*

Hi,

As said _would do_ in initial post, have deleted the Willys.

Strangely, seems to have stopped after last posting . . .

Hopefully HT members will now continue with the thread by posting.

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## jas (Apr 7, 2006)

*Time to go . . .*

Hi,

As said would do in initial post, have deleted the Willys.

Strangely, seems to have stopped after last posting . . .

Hopefully HT members will now continue with the thread by posting.

Cheers,
Jas
PS, had to post, since edit does not _update _to date of edit done, hence this post.


----------

